# CD-ROM opens & snaps close rapidly



## jaymax (Jul 27, 2009)

O/S 6.0
CD-ROM 


I have an installed CD-ROM that opens & snaps close rapidly, what could be causing this and how can it be corrected.


----------



## lme@ (Jul 27, 2009)

Have you tried a newer Version of FreeBSD?
6.0 is really old...


----------



## aragon (Jul 27, 2009)

I've seen this happen on some drives.  I'm not convinced it's a BSD issue.  Try another drive...


----------



## RudiK (Jul 27, 2009)

lme@ said:
			
		

> Have you tried a newer Version of FreeBSD?
> 6.0 is really old...



lol, made my monday . ..


----------



## roddierod (Jul 27, 2009)

I had this problem with a drive and BSD and it turned out the drive was dying, eventually it will get to the point were the drive won't open. The drive was a plextor cd/dvd burner and it stopped burning DVDs correctly but still functioned with CDs.

The machine was dual boot, in windows it won't snap close, but it would only one in window by right clicking on the drive letter and clicking Eject from the menu.

This was with FreeBSD 7.0.


----------

